# My red and white (and soon to add the blue)



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey come check out my girl.....she will someday have the blue stripes, from the datsun, also! give me some feed back!!!!!!!!
http://www.cardomain.com/id/bre_sr20det


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

pretty ugly


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

looks very unique. i think it actually looks kind of nice at some angles. _good job_. where is the blue going?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love it
any true nissan enthusiast would

just beautiful
keep up the good work


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

< big fan.

i would say keep the small wheel and big tire look too. :thumbup: and dont go crazy with the blue. i think simply adding 2 small stripes like the 510 above me in vynal would be perfect <and cheap!) now you need a new exhaust and what not............PLEASE NO RICE. try to get a magnaflo universal muffler with no tip, tips make things look cheesy imo.


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks a bunch, guys.....i knew i was missing somthing, i'll have to post a pic of the datsun on my page for reference. When it has the stripes, it will say "SE-R Nissan" instead of BRE DATSUN.....but you get the idea. Oh and I already have exhaust, i must not have put that up there :dumbass:
I have 2.25" mandrel bent from the secondary back, and being in oregon, i dont have a cat, because nobody really cares about that out here in the forest.....and i have a universal oval magnaflow, without any kind if tip.....it looks like a stock exhaust from the back.....very awesome, IMO. After I turbo it, it will get the 3" treatment all the way, and i really want to bring it out the side just in front of the rear passenger side tire, with dual staggered angle cut pipes (Think club racer style).....i cant wait for it to be finished.

The wheels i will keep until the break, or until i get brakes that they dont fit under, i want to get tsuru headlights from mossy, and the 05 tsuru spoiler....that thing is sexy! And finally, like most informed b13 owners, I dream of Tien SS suspension


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sound like great plans. that exhaust setup is exactly what i will get when i get mine. but probly an aluminized muffler (less shiny=stealthy) :thumbup: sounds like that car is gona look really cool please keep us updated.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good list of mods so far

i like the exhaust idea...but execution might be a little difficult (depending on how low the car sits)

either way, best of luck and keep us informed


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> good list of mods so far
> 
> i like the exhaust idea...but execution might be a little difficult (depending on how low the car sits)
> 
> either way, best of luck and keep us informed


i have never looked under an b13 before but could you some how make it come out of the metal right/ rocker in front of the rear wheel? then put a brushed aluminum ring around it as a heat sheild for the true racer look. then you wouldnt have to worry about the ride height.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

like this








^ it sucks but you get the idea.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> it sucks but you get the idea.


I think thats a very bad idea..dont cut up the body but over all it looks good and going in the right direction. that would b one of a kind


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.............its only really awsome, if you actually race it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah i hope he does


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah i was thinking about doing that, but im not to sure about how much work ti would entail. I guess i'l just have to see how things go.....as for the ride hetght, it will be close, but i think i might be able to pull it off....i would feel more comforable if i had adjustable ride height.......someday i will have tein SS......adjustable ride height, and with edfc, push of a button shock control......i get teary eyed just thinking about it. LOL. ANYHOW....thanks for the support guys.....im going to be dropping the motor out the belly tomorow, hopefully. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated on my progress.


----------

